# Got him :) 214 7/8s !!!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Got the buck opening day... My dad also got his the same morning !!! What a great weekend with family and friends !!!! My buck was *214 7/8s -22 points* my dads buck was* 176 4/8s 12 points with 22 4/8s inside spread* !!! Can't wait for Lance ( The Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Winner) and his father to get here Friday so we can start hunting his buck !!! Here is the link to Los Cuernos Deer Contest *www.loscuernos.com*... My buck is leading over allLow Fence and My dads is leading longest droptine :smile:... Haven't been able to post much we have realy bacd internet service here at the ranch... Hope everyone had a great opening weekend !!! Brett


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh oh oh...well WOW!


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats to both. Have yall been eyeing those deer or they just popped out and took them?


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Brett & Mr. Don job well done!!!! Those are both very fine looking deer for a low fence.. I say you need to kick David Gregory and Bo and but and get them jump started for the year. I'd like to see what they are going to kill.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer, Congrats


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wooowwww... two awesome deer... great job on two great deer...awesome awesome... got my heart pumping early this mornin...


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

That first buck sure resembles the buck painting on the wall behind you. Nice going.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Very nice! Congrats


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Woooooo You done it big again Bret, Those aren't just big they are pretty deer to boot. Congrats Brutha!!!!!:work:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

now those are some sweet bucks right there and it's awesome that you AND your dad were able to get them both on the same weekend and together.

cheers to you guys, congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Unfreaken believeable............Congrats on those monsters.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice....congrats to both of you!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

AWESOME TWOSOME........I don't recal ever seeing and better father -son pair of bucks. Home that you win it all....


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

thats awesome Brett.. congrats to you and your dad..


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

WOW. Those are both great.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome Brett. It's been a hell of a year for the Holden boys. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see the post of the youth hunt.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well done gentlemen, 2 awesome bucks!!


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Brett,

That's how memories are made right there Two very impressive Bucks but the best thing you got the oppurtunity to share this moment with your dad. It just don't get any better than that. I guess years from now the stories of your adventures will be epic to say the least. Big Congrats!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Extremely nice


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Those are 2 monsters!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

subsea78 said:


> Brett & Mr. Don job well done!!!! Those are both very fine looking deer for a low fence.. I say you need to kick David Gregory and Bo and but and get them jump started for the year. I'd like to see what they are going to kill.


David and I hunted together this morning he was going to shoot a real nice buck we figured him about 180 typical the deer stood out there for 20 minutes I had the video camera rolling and David turns around and looks at me and said " man i think im going to wait" I said chooooot him he insisted on waiting another year!! But David did say I really don't want to see him again until next season LOL.... Thanks for all the nice replies the other hunters are watching some really nice bucks and it seems like we have a great group that has really proven to want to grow big deer.... ( Lance if you get to read this we sure saw a nice one this morning that I think will get you attention!!! Can't wait for you and your dad to get here!!!). Brett


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Man, that's the stuff that dreams are made of right there. And, to be able to share that with your dad...priceless!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful Deer!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Beautiful animal. Post more pictures of him when you get the chance


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow! Nice deer


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HuntNFishNick said:


> Congrats to both. Have yall been eyeing those deer or they just popped out and took them?


 We have been watching both bucks for a long time.. My deer for 6 years and have him at 9 years old and been watching my dads deer for 5 or 6 years and also figured him to be 9 years old... My dads deer has never had the double drops but has had a single drop for the last couple of years.. I passed my deer last season and we figured him around 207 last year... Over all this season I would say most of the bucks we are seeing have gone down but many of the really old ones have exploded... 
I'll try to post some pics of them from years past when I get better internet.... Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Id be scared to go huntin out there if I knew there were monsters out there like that...haahaaa


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

What great deer ! Father/Son hunt on top of that. Congrats !!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats those are monsters!!!! A while back we had the El sauz ranched leased for deer, nilgai etc. and the East ranch to hunt nilgai on if we go boared on the El sauz. With both sides of the road to Port mansfield to hunt, reaching up north to the oak country, all my running buddy would talk about is how he missed hunting the Chitm Ranch, since I had not been on the Chitm ranch I was a bit anoyed about him going on and on about it, but after seeing your pictures, maybe he was right that it is the best chunk of hunting land in Texas!!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are 2 Great looking Deer!!....You will, probably hunt a long time, to beat this Deer. Again, there's nothing like an "Old Big South Texas Buck".

Congrats! to you & your Dad! :cheers:.....Mark


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Tommy2000 said:


> That first buck sure resembles the buck painting on the wall behind you. Nice going.


Good eyes - the left antler in particular is practically identical, down to the split G2.

broadonarod, congrats to both you and your father on taking those awesome bucks and thanks for posting up the pics!


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

Lance is so pumped up for the hunt!!!! Heck, I am too. I will show him these deer tonight when I get home. I just spoke to Brett and he is ready for the hunt also. It will be a great time and Brett deserves a lot of credit for doing something so great for the kids. We are looking forward to the hunt and we will see ya Friday.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats to you and your father. Those are two fine deer. Also thanks for sharing and taking the time to bring what sounds like atleast two kids to your top notch hunting land and treating them to a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

woahh... what blessings... congrats!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!! Congrats on a fine trophy...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW. Couple of brutes. Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

well done, those are both some beautiful bucks!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooweeeeh! Look't that bad boy ... ! Congrats Brandon. Stomper buck right there ... !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Brett, do you know what he scored without extras? just curious how big he is on his basic frame.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow!! Nice!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Brett, do you know what he scored without extras? just curious how big he is on his basic frame.


Between 185- 190 will check it out and let you know... Thanks everyone we have worked really hard to get the place to where it is... Brett


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Bueno, puro Muy GRANDE!!!! Congrats....


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

living the dream (SURF and TURF) Life is good .Great buck Brett.


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Two awesome bucks! I was there in person. This was my first time hunting with the Holdens, and it was incredible!

Great camp and the best deer hunting I have ever seen. I can't wait to see what the lucky youth hunter gets this weekend. My 10 year old shot his first deer down there this weekend and it was a great memory.

Check out this stud. It was a nine year old 8- point. Great first buck!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.551907,-95.292572


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*pffffft*

Los Cazadores says 212, . Hahaha, just kiddin man, awesome bucks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

LBS said:


> Los Cazadores says 212, . Hahaha, just kiddin man, awesome bucks.


Yes it amazing ... The official B&C scorer has him at 214 7/8s 5 other contest scores will be 214 3/8s- 214 7/8s but Los Cazadores can't even get the inside spread right LoL.. I ask the guy how did you get that inside measurement he said well you want me to add it in after I mentioned it..LOL What a joke!!! I used to worry about that stuff but we know how big our deer are without politics   :slimer: You really want a laugh look at last seasons results from the last few days of season... Anyway Me, David, Dotcom and my dad are going to get back to looking for Lance a big management deer  Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Boom!!*



LBS said:


> Los Cazadores says 212, . Hahaha, just kiddin man, awesome bucks.






rag3 said:


> Two awesome bucks! I was there in person. This was my first time hunting:butterfly with the Holdens, and it was incredible!
> 
> Great camp and the best deer hunting I have ever seen. I can't wait to see what the lucky youth hunter gets this weekend. My 10 year old shot his first deer down there this weekend and it was a great memory.
> 
> ...


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats on getting a stud...can't wait to get down there to the satellite office with a couple of the salesmen next week...gonna be a lot of fun...:bounce:


----------

